# Piggy back ride



## vipgraphx (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of two of my boys. I was taking pictures at a soccer game this weekend and I looked over and saw them. I just thought it was cool. If you knew my boys ( i have 3) you would know that this picture is odd. This is my middle boy and my youngest. They always fight! So to see him giving him a piggy back ride was just touching. 

Another attempt at B&W

I used the D700 with the 70-200 2.8 vrII  and post processed in photoshop. I created a black and white layer and created a curves layer and adjusted as I saw fit. 




piggy back ride by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


C&C welcome.


----------



## Kazzy (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I think its cute.


----------



## Bo4key (Apr 9, 2012)

Great snapshot!


----------

